# Why I don't carry my wallet with me when deliver food.



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...e-court-documents-reveal.html#reader-comments


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...e-court-documents-reveal.html#reader-comments


Pizza delivery and taxi cab driving are 2 of the most dangerous jobs. Go figure.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Joshua's life mattered. RIP


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Blacks killing whites, blacks killing blacks, blacks killing cops, blacks rioting and looting. 
Nothing to see here, move along lol


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> Blacks killing whites, blacks killing blacks, blacks killing cops, blacks rioting and looting.
> Nothing to see here, move along lol


You forgot about Cops killing Blacks for a very long time.


Teksaz said:


> Blacks killing whites, blacks killing blacks, blacks killing cops, blacks rioting and looting.
> Nothing to see here, move along lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Blacks killing whites, blacks killing blacks, blacks killing cops, blacks rioting and looting.
> Nothing to see here, move along lol


just another day in the usa...


----------



## Nickstwisty (Feb 13, 2018)

There are DEFINITELY certain areas of Denver I wont pickup/get out of vehicle at night no matter HOW JUICY the order looks.

Looking at you, colfax/havana little Caesars


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Pizza delivery and taxi cab driving are 2 of the most dangerous jobs. Go figure.


No more Pizza for her !
For Life !

Store is Raising money for the driver & his child.

What would Uber do for A SLAIN DRIVER ?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Blacks killing whites, blacks killing blacks, blacks killing cops, blacks rioting and looting.
> Nothing to see here, move along lol


When I was a youngster, I lived in Spanish, Samoan, Asian and east European neighborhoods. Same thing without the media attention.



Teksaz said:


> Blacks killing whites, blacks killing blacks, blacks killing cops, blacks rioting and looting.
> Nothing to see here, move along lol


So many families devastated by hateful killings.
The Jury has voted 11 to 1 that you are an uneducated, special needs adult that has limited experience in the real world.
The Judge has ruled that you eliminate your social media interactions and go outdoors.


----------

